#ubuntu-java 2006-06-11
<balld> Hello everyone!  Can someone tell me the proper way to download or rather install the JDK libraries under Kubuntu..I have already downloaded the files, but it's in a rpm.bin file version and I'm really not sure how to extract/compile that file, or even if I have the right software already installed to do the job. 
<prgrmr> after update to dapper "javac" stop working
<prgrmr> after update to dapper "javac" stop working, what can i do?
<prgrmr> after update to dapper "javac" stop working, what can i do?
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-05
* #ubuntu-java  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<black_angel> 
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-07
<rodrigo> hola
<man-di> moin
<rodrigo> les puedo aser  una consulta 
<rodrigo> como instalo java en ubuntu?
<rodrigo> cual es el comando
<man-di> please speak english
<AfC> man-di: maybe you should put `apt-get install sun-jdk-1.6` or whatever into the topic. Might answer that fellow's question.
<man-di> AfC: a FAW would be better. There are more such repeating questions
<man-di> FAQ
<man-di> ENOCOFFEE
<jstansel_> the current sun-java6 package is version 6-00-2ubuntu2 - is that java 6u2?
<man-di> no
<man-di> its 6
<man-di> 6u1 is in preparation
<tmarble> IcedTea is live: FFI: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.java.openjdk.distro-packaging.devel/5
<apetrescu> Hey, guys; would anyone happen to know why Java Web Start 6.0 on Kubuntu 7.04 is suddenly refusing to validate almost any webstart app I give it?
<apetrescu> They used to work fine but on this install I've had three apps so far fail to load due to:
<apetrescu> un.security.validator.ValidatorException: PKIX path validation failed: java.security.cert.CertPathValidatorException:
<apetrescu> Any ideas?
<man-di> apetrescu: are you sure SUN JDK is used?
<apetrescu> Hm
<apetrescu> It *should* be sun-jdk
<apetrescu> Let me check update-alternatives output
<apetrescu> (But all the splash screens looked right)
<man-di> update-java-alternatives
<apetrescu> adrian@adrian-desktop:~$ sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<apetrescu> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<apetrescu> adrian@adrian-desktop:~$ sudo update-alternatives --list javaws
<apetrescu> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/javaws
<apetrescu> So, yeah, I do seem to be using Sun's JDK.
<apetrescu> Any other ideas? Anyone? =/
<man-di> nope, sorry
<apetrescu> Alright, I'll make a forum post about it in that case :) Thanks anyway!
<apetrescu> Here 'tis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2801120
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-08
<apetrescu> Not much action in this here channel, eh? =P
<leonel> are somebody working on icetea for ubuntu ?
<leonel> or making  openjdk  work in ubuntu like  icetea >
<leonel> ?
<tmarble> leonel: yes man-di over on FreeNode #debian-java is working these things for Debian....
<tmarble> and i'm going to be working on OpenJDK for Debian/Ubuntu (in general)
<leonel> tmarble:  If I can help  ... let me know 
<tmarble> leonel: are you a MOTU?
<leonel> motu wannabe :)
<tmarble> like me :)
<leonel> i'm learning  to merge  and patch  packages in universe   always  sponsored  
<leonel> working now patching  clamav  
<tmarble> perhaps the main thing, now, is to track the mailing list: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.java.openjdk.distro-packaging.devel/5  -- you can subscribe at: http://mail.openjdk.java.net/
<tmarble> you will see a post by David Herron that highlights the differences in Fedora vs. Debian conventions on jar naming... that's certainly one issue
<tmarble> another issue is a fairly new version of gcj is required -- the version in feisty does *not* work... i haven't checked gutsy or what's in debian upstream recently, however
<man-di> tmarble: my stuff works on recent enough Ubuntu too ;-)
<man-di> tmarble: I have the same problems as you, class not found exception
<tmarble> man-di: it's tricky to debug because of the possible runtimes used (well, it's the bootstrap runtime) and the XML library (is it inside the runtime somewhere?)
<man-di> tmarble: xalan should be on the classpath, not inside the runtime, afaik
<tmarble> ok
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-09
<man-di> hello tashiro 
<man-di> tashiro: how are you?
<tashiro> hi man-di
<tashiro> fine!
<tashiro> man-di: where was the debian java channel again?
<man-di> on irc.oftc.net
<man-di> debian moved from freenode to oftc some time ago
<tashiro> ah yes, thanks.
<artabrahao> hi
<artabrahao> anyone has ideia why the immage does not appears in http://shoppingcarba.com.br/ ?
<man-di> it appears for me, its a flash video
<artabrahao> the thumbs images?
<man-di> ah, these ones, no
<artabrahao> why?
<man-di> artabrahao: ask the maintainers of this page
<artabrahao> they really don know
<man-di> they should, they are responsible for it. I dont really see what is the relation of this problem to this channel
<artabrahao> tks
<man-di> they use a php script to deliver the image
<man-di> this doesnt seem to work
<artabrahao> I cant user apache, appears an errro
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-02
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<fcestrada> dholbach: Good morning Daniel ;)
<dholbach> hey fcestrada
<matholum> hello everyone, could someone help me out on a SocketChannel problem?
<msh> Hey everyone!
<msh> Does anyone know any software that can create installers for my java desktop application?
<persia> msh: We typically use Debian-format packaging here, which isn't really automated.
<persia> On the other hand, once done, it allows for easy installation.
<msh> I see...
<msh> Actually might not sound well, but I'm trying to create an installer for windows
<msh> though I am on Ubuntu 8.04 and all development is on Ubuntu
<msh> The java channel is not open to the masses?
<persia> msh: That's harder.  There's a dpkg in cygwin, but I'm really not sure how well it works.
<msh> I see.
<msh> Then perhaps we need to ship it as self extracting exe
<draganov> some1 alive ?
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-03
<dholbach> good morning
<yuanhao_> "you need to be identified to join that channel" but how can i be identified? who can tell me?
<robilad> you need to register your nick
<yuanhao_> where to register .thanks .i know i am in the wrong channel
<robilad> see freenode.net
<robilad> good luck
<yuanhao_> thanks
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-04
<dummyboy> excuse me .i am identified .but why i cannot join ##java?it says :you need to be identified to join that channel
<dummyboy> info dummyboy
<dholbach> good morning
<man-di> dholbach: moin
<dholbach> hi man-di
<man-di> dholbach: How can I help you?
<dholbach> man-di: erm... what do you mean? :)
<man-di> dholbach: I thought you had a question or so
<man-di> ENOCOFFEE
<dholbach> no, I'm fine - thanks :)
 * dholbach gets himself some more coffee too :)
<tacosalad> anyone in here?
<persia> tacosalad: Lots of people, just quiet people.
<slytherin> tacosalad: depends on next question. :-p
<tacosalad> i registered my name.. still cant join ##java.. does it take some time for it to set-in or something?
<tacosalad> :( ok maybe someone could help me with the thing i am trying to get in ##java to ask about... can i make a variable in a loop- i'll have name1, name2, name3 etc and i'm not sure how many i'll need, so can i do like a for loop String name+i?
<persia> (nobody is here)
<tacosalad> you can't help persia?
<tacosalad> with either getting in ##java or telling me if creating variables like that is possible
<persia> tacosalad: I'd have to write test code, and was planning to go to bed.  I can't help with getting into ##java
<slytherin> tacosalad: Do you really need ny variables or is arraylist fine for you?
<tacosalad> variables
<tacosalad> well, unless i can have an array or arrays?
<tacosalad> or make class instances on the fly like that..
<tacosalad> array of arrays**
<slytherin> tacosalad: since this is really off-topic here I suggest you paste your problem on pastebin so that I can try to provide a better solution.
<tacosalad> im lody
<tacosalad> lost*
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-05
<DaveKong> Anyone know what to do about this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17103/
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi robilad - how are you doing?
<robilad> dholbach: hi!
<robilad> fighting to get to inbox zero again ;)
<dholbach> I know how you feel :)
<dholbach> robilad: how's the java team wiki coming on? :)
<robilad> bubling up to the top ;)
<dholbach> Rock And Roll :)
<robilad> oh, and looks like I'll be back in berlin on 24th, though this time at a sane time. ;)
<dholbach> nice, what are you going to do there?
<robilad> talk at TU on openjdk
<robilad> java on linux, and all that
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> you can invite people to the Ubuntu Java team at that opportunity :)
<robilad> yeah
<dholbach> robilad: let me know if you need a hand with it
<robilad> sure
<dholbach> great
<shubuntu> hey anyone alive here
<robilad> hi shubuntu
<shubuntu> i need a tutorial on proper java comments
<shubuntu> like how to write it so that javadoc can be produced that explains everything to the user
<shubuntu> hi robilad
<shubuntu> sorry didn't see your reply
<robilad> otp
<shubuntu> i think this room is too dead
<shubuntu> lol
<shubuntu> any idea where i can get what i'm looking for
<persia> shubuntu: It's a very quiet room, but it also has a specialised focus: that of packaging Java applications in Ubuntu.
<shubuntu> well don't have a problem with my packaging
<shubuntu> it seems to be working fine
<shubuntu> I need to produce javadocs
<persia> shubuntu: Excellent!  Please let us know if you do encounter any issues with the packaging in the future.
<shubuntu> ok
<shubuntu> thanks for the concern
<shubuntu> :)
<shubuntu> do you know why the java room won't let me in?
<persia> shubuntu: Have you tried asking about Javadoc in #java?
<persia> Are you registered with freenode?
<shubuntu> no
<shubuntu> what's that
<persia> That's why.
<shubuntu> http://freenode.net?
<persia> shubuntu: Yep.
<shubuntu> ok thanks for the help
<shubuntu> how do i join lol doesn't have a join button
<shubuntu> thanks a lot man, it worked just fine
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-06
<dholbach> good morning
<derien> hi javafans
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-07
<codyzapp> good morning
<LunchBox> hi, ive installed java-plugin via synaptic and i still cant play yahoo games and stuff like that via java. any suggestions?
<LunchBox> nevermind :)
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-08
<rafex> hello
<rafex> hola
<rafex> alguien q hable español?
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-05
<tehgargoth> heya
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-06
<dizziakibah> join ##java
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-10
<NowhereBoy> hi all
<NowhereBoy> i need some advice .. is any one around?
<NowhereBoy> by all
<NowhereBoy> bye all
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-11
<r10z> hi
<r10z> somebody can help me?
<r10z> is this place for  this question ? why netbeans on karmic koala lock when i run a program?
<r10z> im working whit midlets
<r10z> :(
<r0zz> hi, im working with j2me using netbeans ide on karmic but lock and die when i run my aplication, what do i have to do?
<r0zz> hi, somebody can help me?
<r0zz> i use netbeans on ubuntu, and when i run my aplication, this lock nothing, i m working whitn j2me
<r0zz>  i use netbeans on ubuntu, and when i run my aplication, this lock and ... nothing, i m working whitn j2me
<r0zz> hello pls somebody can help me :(
<r0zz> or tell me if im on incorrect channel
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-13
<dns53> java is seg faulting when i run eclipse
<dns53> how do i debug this?
#ubuntu-java 2011-06-07
<bruin> hi, has anyone used axis2 and java on ubuntu?
<EastDallas> is there any way to get firefox to work with an older version of the 64-bit JRE? Specifically 1.6u3
#ubuntu-java 2011-06-08
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> When is JAVA6 U26 going to be available in Ubuntu ?
<kaushal> checking in again for the query
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Checking in when JAVA6 U26 will be available in Ubuntu Repos ?
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Any idea about the availability of JAVA6 U26 on Ubuntu Server ?
#ubuntu-java 2011-06-09
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Any idea about the comment #5 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/784604 when is it going to be available in the repos ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 784604 in sun-java6 "a new java version is available for download" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<persia> Looks like it mostly needs someone to do the work.  I'm not sure that many people are interested in sun-java these days.
<kaushal> ok
<persia> Comment #4 implies there's some messiness involving fonts that needs investigation.
<kaushal> persia: does it mean people are more interested towards openjdk ?
<kaushal> Whats the exact difference b/n openjdk and sunjdk
<persia> It seems that way from what I've seen, but last I knew there were some things not yet implemented in openjdk
<persia> The difference is large.  It can't easily be expressed on IRC.
<kaushal> persia: Do you have a writeup ?
<persia> No.
<persia> I don't have access to the dun-java6 source, so I can't run the diff.
<persia> You would need someone at Oracle to do that.
<kaushal> persia: so whom do i contact for this bug ?
<persia> I suppose one could compare the method lists for all classes made available for each, but that would miss any differences in implementation behaviour.
<persia> Needs someone to volunteer to fix it.  I'm not sure contacting folk would help especially.  Do you want to fix it?
<kaushal> sure
<kaushal> How do i go about ?
<persia> !sru
<persia> Hrm.
<ubot2> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<persia> OK.  So look at that page.
<persia> Because of that procedure, it needs to be fixed first in oneiric, then in natty, then in maverick, then in lucid, and finally in hardy.
<persia> In each case the procedure is the same, so you can likely reuse a lot of the work you do for oneiric when you do the rest.
<persia> First get the source package for the target suite.
<persia> Then download the new update of the binary distribution.
<persia> Compare the licensing, to make sure that it's compatible.
<persia> Insert the new release from Oracle into the source package.
<persia> Build the source package, and test to make sure it works.
<persia> Upload (or if you can't upload, ask for sponsorship).
<kaushal> persia: sure
<persia> When doing natty, maverick, lucid, and hardy you'll need to additionally work with the sru-verification team.
<persia> Comment #1 implies it's fixed in Debian, so it may be worth looking also there to see precisely what was done.
<kaushal> persia: you said Build the source package
<persia> If you have questions, ask here.  If nobody answers, try #ubuntu-motu (because it's in multiverse) or #ubuntu-devel
<persia> Yep.
<kaushal> Any documentation
<persia> I generally prefer sbuild.
<persia> `apt-get --no-install-recommends install sbuild ubuntu-dev-tools`
<persia> Then `mk-sbuild oneiric` (or whichever)
<kaushal> ok
<persia> Then `sbuild -A -d oneiric-${ARCH} ${DSC_FILE}`
<persia> When you change a package, you can generate a new .dsc file with `debuild -S -us -uc`
<persia> Be sure to update the changelog (easiest way to do this is with `dch -i`) after modifying the source, but before generating a new .dsc
<kaushal> persia: Do you have any wiki page for it
<kaushal> I would love to do it
<persia> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate may be a bit out of date
<kaushal> persia: Thanks
<persia> Also it recommends pbuilder rather than sbuild (either works: they serve the same function)
<kaushal> I would start working on it
<kaushal> persia: you motivated me
<persia> You were already motivated.  I'm just providing instructions.  Thanks for helping with Ubuntu.
<kaushal> persia: I would revisit you
<kaushal> agaib
<kaushal> again*
<kaushal> is it ok ?
<persia> My recommendation is just to ask questions generally in channels.  Folks who have time will respond.
<persia> If you try to get me, and I'm not around, you may wait for a while, but someone else may be able to help you instantly.
<persia> You can ask for me, I'm just not sure you'll get the fastest or best response that way.
<kaushal> persia: Thanks a Lot
#ubuntu-java 2011-06-10
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Hi persia
<persia> Hey kaushal.  What's up?
<kaushal> persia: sorry was away
<persia> No worries :)
<kaushal> As per https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate it says Get the new source.
<persia> Right.
<kaushal> where do i get the new source for sun-java6-jdk u26
<persia> So, if you look at the bug, there are some places to download it.
<kaushal> ok
<persia> We don't have the source code, but you can get the material from which the package was generated.
<persia> Just try to get something that is similar to the results of unpacking the current source package, except updated.,
<persia> Most of the time, debian/copyright explains where to get the source.
<persia> If you get stuck, let me know, and I'll take a look.
<kaushal> you can get the material from which the package was generated.
<kaushal> not sure i understand that
<kaushal> I have source of java6 u24
<persia> So, we have two kinds of packages.  "Source" packages and "Binary" packages.
<kaushal> so i should get source of java6 u26 ?
<persia> "Source" packages are used to generate "Binary" packages.
<persia> When working with packages for which we don't have the real source code (like sun-java6), we put binary files in the "Source" package.
<persia> So, I assume you got the "source" of java6 u24 by apt-get source or similar?
<kaushal> yes
<persia> If you look at the files, you'll notice that some of them are already compiled.
<persia> You want to download the corresponding files from u26, which probably means getting the entire package of u26 from Oracle, and then moving stuff about.
<persia> Sometimes there are instructions in the get-orig-source: rule in debian/rules, but often there aren't.
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> persia: i dont see java6 u26 here http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-6u26-download-400750.html
<kaushal> I mean souce package
<persia> Right.  Oracle doesn't make the source code available.
<persia> They only distribute binaries.
<persia> The binaries are put into the "source" package in Ubuntu.
<persia> Oh.  Seems that starting from lucid, the package moved from Ubuntu into the Canonical partner archive.
<persia> My apologies: I should have checked this before.
<persia> We can't fix it :(  We need to wait for Canonical to fix it.
<persia> So, let's change the goal: let's make it work *for you* :)
<persia> So, I grabbed the source package of version "6.24-1build0.9.10.1"
<persia> Unpacking that, and looking in there, I see a directory "debian" and two files "jdk-6u24-dlj-linux-amd64.bin" and "jdk-6u24-dlj-linux-i586.bin"
<persia> You just want to replace those with files downloaded from Sun, and rebuild.
<persia> I've also just downloaded the Debian package (well, not really Debian, because it's non-free, but designed for Debian)
<persia> It seems to already have the u26 files from Sun.
<persia> So, to solve the problem *FOR YOU*, grab the source package from Debian.
<persia> Then build it on your machine.
<persia> Then install the resulting .deb files.
<persia> To solve the problem for other folk, it needs to wait for Canonical.
#ubuntu-java 2013-06-08
<bridean> Question:  I downloaded and unpacked Sun's Java JDK version 1.7.0_21   I am running Linux Mint.   I put it in directory /usr/java/jdk1.7.0_21  How do I set it up so that if I run "javac" on the command line, it will run the javac in that directory?
#ubuntu-java 2014-06-03
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
#ubuntu-java 2014-06-06
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
#ubuntu-java 2014-06-08
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
